# DOES ANYONE HAVE A CHI THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS?



## GCA2001 (Aug 9, 2005)

HI :wave: I AM NEW TO THIS SITE. MY BABY'S NAME IS CHAHUAHUA. HER NICK NAME IS CHEWY. I WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANY ONE ELSE HAS HAD A CHI THAT LOOKS LIKE HER. SHE HAS HER MAMA'S HEAD AND FACE. SHE WAS THE ONLY ONE OUT OF A LITTER OF 5 THAT INHERITED THIS TRAIT. I LOVE HER VERY MUCH. AND DON'T KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO WITH OUT HER. LOL SHE IS VERY SPOILED. SHE DON'T SHAKE LIKE MOST CHI'S THAT I KNOW OF , WHEN THEY GET NERVOUS OR SCARED. NO SHE DROOLS. SO HAS HER OWN BABY BIB.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Post a picture and we'll have a better idea!

A baby bib?! Are you serious? :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I think something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

lol...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

:?:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:confused1: :dontknow: rotest: rofileleft: rofileright: :scratch:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

oookaaay - :?: :?: :roll:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

:? :scratch:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

:blah5: :toothy2: :munky2:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

"S"


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> "S"


<gasp> :shock:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL IT'S THE "S" RUNNNN IT'S BACK!!!!  :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i have one of these :grommit: 
and he :love9:s 
this one that i have :bunny:
and the one thats loved by :grommit:
is a :king:

giggles: just following the silliness)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

is this one of those ultra rare invisible chi's?


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

ultra *ULTRA* man =)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> is this one of those ultra rare invisible chi's?


I bet it's a toy-toy-teacup-pocket-Chihuahua. It weighs about 2 ounces and only eats one piece of kibble a day. You don't have to worry about potty training it because you can't even see it's poop! I heard Paris Hilton has one!!! :lol:


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Cooper said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > is this one of those ultra rare invisible chi's?
> ...


Oooh! Oooh! I want one! I'll name it Tinkerbelle Shananana. I will keep it in my ear.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Just don't tilt your head too much or forget he's in there and use a q-tip to clean your ear with.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: You guys "crack" me up!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > is this one of those ultra rare invisible chi's?
> ...


waaiiiit noooo i just seen on tv it's a tiny, toy, micro, ultra mini teacup. and paris didn't get hers first, britney did but i heard she gave it away the same day she got it..... something about kevin being afraid of it.... it's on ebay now and paris has high bid...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > luv4mygirls said:
> ...


 :laughing3: :laughing6: :laughing8: :laughing4: :laughing5:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

:laughing3: I love Britney and Paris..but that was really really really funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: You guys are too funny!! :lol: :lol: 

Rachael I loved your emoticon! :munky2:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I wonder if the invisible chi comes with it's own invisible collar and leash. Kind of like Wonder Woman and her invisible plane.

I could get one of those ... but I wonder about the vet bills. Do you have to go to an invisible vet for invisible vaccinations? :scratch:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I wonder if the invisible chi comes with it's own invisible collar and leash. Kind of like Wonder Woman and her invisible plane.
> 
> I could get one of those ... but I wonder about the vet bills. Do you have to go to an invisible vet for invisible vaccinations? :scratch:


Yeah, you do, and I hear it's extremely difficult to get an appointment with an invisible vet as there just aren't enough of them around yet due to the shortage of invisible vet schools to train them. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the invisible chi comes with it's own invisible collar and leash. Kind of like Wonder Woman and her invisible plane.
> ...


really darn that is just to bad.. 
sigh.. 
perhaps i will open an invisible vet school.. anyone interested in becoming a vet?? then we can all get are untra super micro teacup chis... that we can keep in our ear.. or perhaps a carrier in the form or a wristlet.. hmmm i am getting some serious ideas..


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Roie said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper said:
> ...


if you need a loan to help open the school i'll spot you since i have mega billions of invisible money


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

No that's o.k. I won't need a loan. I grow invisible trees that grow invisible money. :wink:


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

But remeber, again, to beware the q-tips.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Invisible vet? Hey!!!! Do they send and invisible bill??? I could go for that! :toothy4:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Invisible vet? Hey!!!! Do they send and invisible bill??? I could go for that! :toothy4:


nope, you have to pay the same day but it's invisible money so it's ok


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > "S"
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:sign5: :sign5: :sign5: *!!!!!!!*


You two are hiliarious! I *KNEW *when i saw that "S" that Rachael was gonna freak! I snorted my coke with slenda when i flipped to the next post and there she was with a "gasp" and "shock". Geesh, Sheryl, the least you could have done was get the Ibuprofen out for Rachael! :lol: :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm getting seriously worried about some of you folks!!! (ahem...notice I did not include myself.....) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

heehee

I've got my invisible money, my invisible vet school degree, invisible food, invisible water, invisible treats and my invisible carrier/wristwatch. Now, I just need to find an invisible breeder with invisible puppies for sale.

I need a link, people. Help an invisibly sane person out here.


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Well...I want to know what happened to the now invisible member who promised me a chi pic! I wanna see your chi! 

I take that back...I NEED to see your pictures! Show me  please.

*gives sad puppy eyes*


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> > luv4mygirls wrote:
> > is this one of those ultra rare invisible chi's?
> 
> 
> I bet it's a toy-toy-teacup-pocket-Chihuahua. It weighs about 2 ounces and only eats one piece of kibble a day. You don't have to worry about potty training it because you can't even see it's poop! I heard Paris Hilton has one!!!



LOL :lol: :laughing3: :headbang: :sign5: 
You all crack me up....I swear we must all be loosing our minds to be able to turn these posts into 5,6,7 pagers...lol! I love checking these threads out...gives me a good laugh everytime...you all are nuts


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I enjoy them too. It gives me something to do during the day.

I've also been having fun on another board where there's a thread titled "What's on your mind?" I'm sure whoever started that one is REALLY sorry now.


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Cooper said:


> heehee
> 
> I've got my invisible money, my invisible vet school degree, invisible food, invisible water, invisible treats and my invisible carrier/wristwatch. Now, I just need to find an invisible breeder with invisible puppies for sale.
> 
> I need a link, people. Help an invisibly sane person out here.


Here you go, an invisible link for you!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

thank you!!!! :lol: 

I pick up my new invisible pup tomorrow. I'll post invisible pictures in an invisible post later!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Cooper said:


> thank you!!!! :lol:
> 
> I pick up my new invisible pup tomorrow. I'll post invisible pictures in an invisible post later!!!


I can't WAIT to not see it! :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > thank you!!!! :lol:
> ...


 :sign5: :sign5: :sign5: Me too!!!! What invisible color is your invisible pup, and is it an invisible boy or invisible girl? Come on, girl - we need invisible details. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't believe this post has ended up having nothing to do with the ladies Chi, but invisible Chihuahua's!! :lol: 

Same with the 's' post! lol


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Hey, I'll take one of those invisible chi's!! But only if their "business" is invisible too :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My invisible chi is a girl. Her name is Esmerelda and she's invisible so ... umm... I guess she's an albino? Below is her first invisible pic I ever took. I dressed her in her best invisible dress, too! Enjoy!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg :shock: :shock: that's not fair ....i want one too  you have to breed her (being really sarcastic now)

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah, I'd need to find an invisible male smaller than her... oh, that would be so much trouble. I don't know if I'm going to breed her. I might use my invisible vet degree and spay her myself with my invisible scaple and tools.
:scratch:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> yeah, I'd need to find an invisible male smaller than her... oh, that would be so much trouble. I don't know if I'm going to breed her. I might use my invisible vet degree and spay her myself with my invisible scaple and tools.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i gotta get myself one of those chis


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here chose a stud for your female. the one on the left is heckle and the one on the right is jeckle. i just bought them today! my invisible bank account is pretty low now cause of these 2! but they are perfect no show quality and very breedable! i'll hoep in my invisible plane i bought from wonder woman and will fly right on over to you.....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> here chose a stud for your female. the one on the left is heckle and the one on the right is jeckle. i just bought them today! my invisible bank account is pretty low now cause of these 2! but they are perfect no show quality and very breedable! i'll hoep in my invisible plane i bought from wonder woman and will fly right on over to you.....


 :sign5: Come on over then! We can watch as they make invisible puppy love, then we can take Cooper out for a coffee and beer. :lol:


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Aren't they a bit young to invisibly breed?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Esmerelda had her first two invisible heats last night. Since she's so invisible and small, they have their heats every 10 minutes or so. I read that in the "Caring for your invisible chi" book that I bought with invisible money.

Geez, the more that I talk about my invisible chi, the more I want to get a visible girl chi and name her Esmerelda. :scratch:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You guys need to check out "Invisible Chihuahuas for Dummies." :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I did... it says there's no such thing.

What a crock. :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

GCA2001 said:


> HI :wave: I AM NEW TO THIS SITE. MY BABY'S NAME IS CHAHUAHUA. HER NICK NAME IS CHEWY. I WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANY ONE ELSE HAS HAD A CHI THAT LOOKS LIKE HER. SHE HAS HER MAMA'S HEAD AND FACE. SHE WAS THE ONLY ONE OUT OF A LITTER OF 5 THAT INHERITED THIS TRAIT. I LOVE HER VERY MUCH. AND DON'T KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO WITH OUT HER. LOL SHE IS VERY SPOILED. SHE DON'T SHAKE LIKE MOST CHI'S THAT I KNOW OF , WHEN THEY GET NERVOUS OR SCARED. NO SHE DROOLS. SO HAS HER OWN BABY BIB.


ow yes my 2nd auntie margaret has one exactly the same! lovely arnt they!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I did... it says there's no such thing.
> 
> What a crock. :roll:


That's 'cause Rach got the title wrong - it's "Invisible Chis for Invisible Dummies" - I saw it on my invisible computer just now....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i bid 5000 USD  i really want one,to show all my friends !!!!

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i bid 5000 USD  i really want one,to show all my friends !!!!
> 
> kisses nat


Nat, get a grip girl.... :roll: How are you going to show all your friends if its invisible? Jeez....... :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i bid 5000 USD  i really want one,to show all my friends !!!!
> 
> kisses nat


 :roll: And don't try that thing where you throw flour all over it so we can see your dog. All it does is track little footprints all over and it ends up looking like an opium den by the end of the night. :roll:


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Chico's Mama said:


> Hey, I'll take one of those invisible chi's!! But only if their "business" is invisible too :lol:


LOL :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

*ATTENTION: Lost invisible chi*

Today at approximately 12:03am, I was holding my invisible chihuahua. While she was in my hand, I sneezed. I covered my nose and mouth (because I'm polite when I sneeze) and I have not seen little Esmerelda since. There is a $1,000,000 USD invisible reward for the return of my invisible chi. Please see her picture below:










Thank you!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> *ATTENTION: Lost invisible chi*
> 
> Today at approximately 12:03am, I was holding my invisible chihuahua. While she was in my hand, I sneezed. I covered my nose and mouth (because I'm polite when I sneeze) and I have not seen little Esmerelda since. There is a $1,000,000 USD invisible reward for the return of my invisible chi. Please see her picture below:
> 
> ...


You won't believe this but my invisible chi looks EXACTLY like yours. The resemblance is uncanny. :shock:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i have something to admit, coopers mum i think u may be a little bit upset. Whilst doing the hoovering earlier i came across something that looked very much like Esmerelda, But before i knew it the hoover had sucked it up :shock: 

I will empty the hoover and check :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ha ha ha lol :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ah man and we were going to breed her with my boys!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL this poor girl is going to come back and see what her thread has turned into...lol. You all have some creative streaks in you...I wish I could come up with half the stuff you guys did...lol!!!!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> ah man and we were going to breed her with my boys!


And I was supposed to get one of the invisible puppies...  jeez...that's not fair. Now what am I supposed to do with all these invisible toys?


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I picked mine up just last night from the invisible breeder at the invisble kennel. I named her . Oh,,,hmmm...her name is invisible...anyway.. Here's her picture!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

LMAO :lol: you guys are hillarious!!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > *ATTENTION: Lost invisible chi*
> ...



cooper she is a cutie! you didn't tell me cooper had another sister you be holding out on us! :wave: can you post more pics of her


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LMAO You've all gone completely insane! I mean, I knew ya'll were crazy...but this is just...I'm calling the doc and getting you all on meds right now!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

can you make all my pills blue?  
and can you ask them for a cell with pads? i love to bounce on them
lol let me stop :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG I want an invisible chi!! In fact, I want a bunch of them! That way my parent's won't be mad when I tell them I have more chis!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> LMAO You've all gone completely insane! I mean, I knew ya'll were crazy...but this is just...I'm calling the doc and getting you all on meds right now!!


The really sad thing is a lot of us ARE on meds! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> pinkprincess21 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO You've all gone completely insane! I mean, I knew ya'll were crazy...but this is just...I'm calling the doc and getting you all on meds right now!!
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yea, well, having been prescribed medications and taking them routinely as ordered are 2 diffrent things! :sign5:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow my girls we do have a thing about dragging the joke on lolol :lol: 
anyway I pm'd the person and asked for pics and they said they cant seem to put pics on here so i said to send them to my yahoo and just explained the invisible chi joke is harmless incase we scared them off lol but I dont think so. I said I'd post their chi pics here if they sent them.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

<sniff> I miss my invisible chi.

Jayne, have you found her in the hoover??? I've looked everywhere here but... she's invisible.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i bursted the bubble


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> i bursted the bubble


Killjoy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol mwahahahha


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > i bursted the bubble
> ...


There's one in every crowd!! sigh...... :roll: 

Oops, gotta go now - time to take my meds!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I found Esmeralda where is my invisible 1,000,000 dollars.Please send them to my invisible paypal account which is.......Oops She is invisable pregnant.Let her have the pups first on less you are will to give me some billions of invisible money.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: That can't be my Esmerelda; we hadn't decided on when to breed her yet. But I bet you a lot of people will be clamoring to get her invisible puppies!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

pinkprincess21 said:


> LMAO You've all gone completely insane! I mean, I knew ya'll were crazy...but this is just...I'm calling the doc and getting you all on meds right now!!


lol! yeh im kinda getting worried now lmao! :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I emptyed out the hoover and spent the whole night sifting through , No she wasnt in there :shock: 

So the question is...... Where is Esmerelda???? :?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:scratch: :scratch: :scratch: 
I'm not getting on this one either...LOL!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

did you check the invisible chi cafe?? i have heard some stories over the invisible tv that alot of invisible chis hav ebeen leaving thier owners to go to the cafe and then can not find there way home...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Roie said:


> did you check the invisible chi cafe?? i have heard some stories over the invisible tv that alot of invisible chis hav ebeen leaving thier owners to go to the cafe and then can not find there way home...


OMG - I heard that rumor too! Should I send my invisible plane to pick them up? :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

not to worry everyone. i flew out and picked them all up.....

now if you all can please come and identify yours......


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> not to worry everyone. i flew out and picked them all up.....
> 
> now if you all can please come and identify yours......


Hmmm this could be tricky they all look so similar !!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> not to worry everyone. i flew out and picked them all up.....
> 
> now if you all can please come and identify yours......


Esmerelda was wearing a pink tu-tu and a tiara the last time I saw her. Can you check for me, please? I'm so worried about her; invisible pups are prone to so many invisible ailments... kind of like my grandmother was.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > not to worry everyone. i flew out and picked them all up.....
> ...


yep found her but she's got a lamp shade on her head instead of the tiara! quite the party gal eh!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > luv4mygirls said:
> ...


Well, that would explain why she came to your house since Chiwi is the Countess of the party animals. :lol: :lol: 

Just couldn't resist that one, Mandy. :lol:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL

How did I MISS this?!?!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol hahahaha I saw tha chi lol shes so cute!!! shes cream and like owww so cute! lol with my xray vision glasses. No im joking the lady sent me loads of pics through email so Ill post them tommorow when i get the time lol I'll probably make her a webs album else all my photo space will be gone and then post pics of my baby!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > luv4mygirls said:
> ...


a lamp shade?? At least she's not dragging in with someone else's underwear on her head like Cooper did the last time he and Fizzy hit the pubs.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oh thank you for fidning them.. i believe mine was invisibe :lol: do you see her??? 

Cooper is quite the party guy...wouldn;t you say so???


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Roie said:


> oh thank you for fidning them.. i believe mine was invisibe :lol: do you see her???
> 
> Cooper is quite the party guy...wouldn;t you say so???


yes i don't see her


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

darn... hmmmm.. who had the x ray goggles......


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I've only just found this thread. :shock: How DID I miss it???? Must've been because it was invisible!!!  You guys are all NUTS - I can't believe it, 10 whole pages of invisible gobbledegoots!!!! :roll: Methinks you need an invisible shrink for your invisible minds!!! LOL Just kidding. Just think of it tho". If you had an invisible chi it would do invisible pees and invisible poos - nothing to clean up. And eat invisible food - no expense. :wink: I think I'll go and try to buy me an invisible chi with some invisible money!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

now your in the spirit :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I have finally posted pictures in the pictures section of her chi! :wave:


----------



## GCA2001 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi everyone I am gca2001 and I would like to take a minute and thank Kari for doing what needed to be done to get my pics of my baby posted. As soon as I can I am going to try and get some current pics posted. I am glad you all had a good laugh. After all without laughter in the world, it would b a very dull place to live. Thank you very much Kari for all your help in getting the pics of chahuahua (cha-who-a-who-a) post on this web site.

Thank You All
GCA2001 [/b]


----------



## GCA2001 (Aug 9, 2005)

I would also like to thank Stefanie Farrell for doing everything she has done too. *You Chi people are great.

Thank all very much 
GCA2001*


----------

